# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Why is my GirlFriend in every dream I have?

## GangsterPanda

Yo what's up everyone  ::content:: , 
Oh on a side note it's the 12/12/12 today which is pretty cool considering it won't happen for another 100 years. Anyway back on to the point of this thread, recently my new girlfriend (she's so amazing, she is everything you would want in a girl Attractive, Funny, intelligent feel like you can tell her anything etc..) has been Constantly appearing in my dreams, infact every dream I wrote down. Even before we were going out I had strong feelings for her and she appeared in a lot of my dreams, but not all of them. It's not a huge problem I guess, it's sort of nice and a added bonus is its a dream sign but I cannot get this feeling out my head that she will be in all my dreams for ages. Which gets annoying to a extent because all of your dream journal consists of a strong theme. I like dreams to be unique and strange like the ones I posted on the explain your dream last night in one sentence thread. Also another important thing should I tell her about lucid dreaming? I'm kinda not sure about this one but who knows she might even be on this forum  ::content:: 
Have a great 12/12/12 everyone.

----------


## dutchraptor

The moment you start wishing she was out of your dreams she will likely be. The only reason she's in them right now is probably because you think alot about her.
As for telling her about lucid dream, defintely tell her, in my experience girls are way more understanding than guys. They usually think it's cool.

----------


## ybm

If your girlfriend is as good as you say she is, she will be in your dreams and subconscious for quite awhile. But, as dutch said, over time she will fade out of your dreams. On another note, if you can tell her anything, you can tell her about lucid dreaming  :tongue2:

----------


## GangsterPanda

Yeah it's just I haven't had big success in telling people about lucid dreaming in the past, I mean one guy really hurt me and didn't accept the idea at all. But yeah your right, if I trust her as much as I think I do then I should have no trouble telling her about lucid dreaming  ::content:: 
@dutchraptor
Thanks for the good solid advice, I really appreciate it  :smiley:

----------


## Carrot

Your girlfriend is getting into your dreams every night because she takes up a huge part of your thoughts. Actually it isn't such a bad dream sign, you can explore the dream world together with her. Or you can shift your focus on something else so you'll dream less about her, perhaps a book or a movie before you sleep.





> Yeah it's just I haven't had big success in telling people about lucid dreaming in the past, I mean one guy really hurt me and didn't accept the idea at all. But yeah your right, if I trust her as much as I think I do then I should have no trouble telling her about lucid dreaming



I had a bad experience telling my cousin about my dream journal too, he was literally insulting my dream journal.  :Sad:

----------


## Kruse

> I had a bad experience telling my cousin about my dream journal too, he was literally insulting my dream journal.



I've told numerous people and never recieved a bad reaction. The trick is to tell them that lucid dreaming, from a beginners view, can be looking at scientifically and not necessarily as a spiritual or psychedelic kind of thing, and explaining it to them on people's level. I usually start with saying: "Well, I practice this thing where I take control of my dreams and make them more memorable, and it's really simple. I'll share it with you if you like". Then it's up to people whether they want to listen or not  :smiley:

----------


## Carrot

> I've told numerous people and never recieved a bad reaction. The trick is to tell them that lucid dreaming, from a beginners view, can be looking at scientifically and not necessarily as a spiritual or psychedelic kind of thing, and explaining it to them on people's level. I usually start with saying: "Well, I practice this thing where I take control of my dreams and make them more memorable, and it's really simple. I'll share it with you if you like". Then it's up to people whether they want to listen or not



I didn't talk to him about lucid dreaming, he asked what I was holding on my hands, I told him that's my dream journal, then he said I'm crazy.

I was on a holiday so I brought a physical dream journal along, I didn't expect to bump into anyone when I get away to write it but I bumped into a couple of people.

----------

